# My BMW Remote Released for Android Smartphones



## justinestes21 (Nov 8, 2011)

any idea when this will work in the US?


----------



## 261666 (Dec 19, 2011)

*I Can't Find the APP*

I looked in the Google Play today for the app, but can't find it. Is there a date that it will be released in the US?


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

when can i get this on google play?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

rmjames007 said:


> when can i get this on google play?


It's not there yet. I found it on XDA - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29642685#post29642685


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

So you cannot download it from the Google Store because it is not for the US yet. You have to download the .apk from some some where. There are a few sties that are sharing it. I installed it on my VZW Galaxy Nexus. And it works exactly like the iOS devices.


----------



## spx5002k (Aug 14, 2012)

Coming soon: BMW Apps go Android
From July 2013, smartphones powered by Android platform will also be able to benefit from application-based integration. With a market share of more than 50 percent, Android has become the most prevalent smartphone operating system. The BMW Group is therefore vigorously driving forward development in this area. By extending application-based smartphone integration to Android users as well, BMW now covers the bulk of the smartphone market and is opening up BMW apps to an even wider community.

The first concrete results are currently taking shape. The BMW Group specifically chose Samsung as its pilot partner for Android integration. The company is the world market leader across all mobile phone segments, including Android powered smartphones , making it an obvious choice for the BMW Group to join forces with Samsung for the launch of the app-based integration of Android. Android integration will be gradually rolled out to include other manufacturers. The BMW Group is once more highlighting its leadership position in in-car smartphone integration.


----------



## A8hnaios (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice App.!!

tnxs...


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Still not available I guess. Ne 1 have any updated info? Thanks.


----------



## LoveCraft (Jan 25, 2013)

Bump for any new info?


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

There isn't any. It's not on Google play. J had to have a friend send me the ap

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## zackeryzhang (Feb 6, 2015)

What is the working range of your remote app on your smartphone?


----------

